# Motorhome Maintenance - Troubleshooting for Dummies



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)




----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

I love it, that exactly covers the extent of my technical ability when it comes to the MH. 

On sites we often admire all those of you working away with tools of some description doing jobs in and around the van. If we manage to get set up, level ish, tv working and the kettle on without an 'incident' that's about as good as it gets for us, and yes the entire contents of our kit is wd40, tape and a screwdriver, I haven't even unpacked some of the bits that came with the MH and we've had it a year now


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Classic :lol:


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Reminds me of my seafaring days.
You needed a hammer, a grease gun and a tin of paint.
If it should move, grease it.
If it didn't move, paint it.
If it should move but didn't, hit it with the hammer............


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Hymervanman said:


> Reminds me of my seafaring days.
> You needed a hammer, a grease gun and a tin of paint.
> If it should move, grease it.
> If it didn't move, paint it.
> If it should move but didn't, hit it with the hammer............


OK that sorts out the crew, but what about the ship? :lol:


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> OK that sorts out the crew, but what about the ship? :lol:


Well in my day the ship was made of wood and the men were made of steel :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Hymervanman said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > OK that sorts out the crew, but what about the ship? :lol:
> ...


Well! Shivver me timbers!

You must have served in minesweepers!

[Greece still has some of our old ones and probably will have for some years now, even if they cannot afford the fuel]

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hey! Spooky! That's my exact tool kit that got our aging kontiki around Europe for five months! Well that and sheer luck.

I did buy a fancy toolkit before we left but have been unable to find it for the entire trip. Probably just as well. It's amazing how much stuff you can fix with wd40 though


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

From my days as a Printing machine operative -

When in doubt - give it a clout!

The bigger the doubt - the bigger the clout!


----------

